# Calling all those who ride but do not own their own horse!



## i1walker (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi

I hope you can help me.

I am currently in that very sad time of ones life where I must write a dissertation.

My dissertation is looking at how we can widen participation in equestrian sport to reduce the somewhat elitist image it has in the UK.

If you could take the time out of your day to do my *VERY QUICK* questionnaire I would be forever in your debt. (So to speak!)

Please note: The questionnaire is only relevant to those who ride or have an interest in riding but *DO NOT* own their own horse.

Thanks in advance! 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/P3RQH6J


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Done! 
Last question is a bit confusing. I decided i wanted to ride and then used internet to find a riding school - not sure if that is what the question means..?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Done but question about where I ride does not cover my circumstances as I generally hack out in the New Forest - public land.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Done but question about where I ride does not cover my circumstances as I generally hack out in the New Forest - public land.


Same here.
I hacked out private owners horses on Dartmoor lanes, on the moor, or rode in their paddock, the latter rarely.

Last question as well. I worked in a riding school, applied for the job & got it.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

The questionnaire doesn't really cover me.

Question 3 I'm not riding at the moment due to health issues,

Question 7 I would ride anytime not just morning etc. Riding would be whenever I had the opportunity.

I notice you don't include spending time with horses but don't ride.

Also question 10 would be have been have been involved in riding since a small child, so none of them applied.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

done
didnt really all apply to me but i did it anyway


----------

